# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Alte Städtenamen in Thailand

## frank_rt

*Hallo, als Rentner hat man doch zeit, deshalb habe ich mal die Alten Städtenamen durch die jetzige Namen ersetzt. Sollte irgenwo der richtige Platz für diese Liste sein, dann richtet das sicher unser Enrico. Wenn Fehler darin sind kann man es ja ändern. Einfach eine Nachricht an mich*

----------


## frank_rt



----------


## Erwin

Das ist eine sehr interessante, für mich sehr hilfreiche Liste. Ich habe mich schon immer für den Ursprung der Städtenamen in Thailand interessiert. Und ich möchte mich herzlich bedanken, dass Du, frank_rt, sie hier verfügbar gemacht hast. Ich werde mich –aber wohl erst nach der Rückkehr von meiner nächsten Asienreise- noch näher damit befassen. Bin zwar „Rentner“, habe aber momentan kaum Zeit.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass alle in der linken Spalte genannten Namen den wirklichen damaligen Namen der betreffenden Stadt wiedergeben. Vielmehr scheinen es oft Namen zu sein, die von den Reisenden falsch gehört bzw. nach Rückkehr in den Westen falsch wiedergegeben wurden.
Nehmen wir z.B. Ayutthaya. Soll zunächst Odia geheißen haben. Aber Ayutthaya ist nach der Indischen Stadt Ayodhya benannt (im Nornden Indiens, nicht so weit von Nepal);  „a“ heißt nicht, „yodh“ hat dieselbe Wurzel wie „vict“ in victoria = Sieg, Ayodhya und Ayutthaya bedeutet „unbezwingbar, unbesiegbar“. Es ist schwierig sich vorzustellen, die Stadt habe einmal nur „“Odia“ = Yutthaya“ geheißen, was ja „besiegbar“ bedeutet.
Vor der Mitte des 15. Jahrunderts hatten europäische Kartographen  von Persern, die in Ayutthaya gewesen waren, erfahren, dort liege eine Stadt „Scierno“, das aber ist nur eine Verballhornung von „Share Naw“ = was „Neue Stadt“ bedeutet.  Der Name „Scierno“ für Ayutthaya kommt nur in der berühmten Landkarte von Frau Mauro vor, die wurde ca. 1450 gefertigt. Aber so hat die Stadt nie geheißen!
Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*@Erwin. Ich Denke dazu ist ein Forum da, das man sich hilft. Also gibt es nichts zu danken. Aber es hat trotzdem mich gefreut das Danke von dir.*

----------


## Erwin

In der Yawi-Sprache, die in den 3 muslimischen Südprovionzen Thailands gesprochen wird, wird Sonkhla ebenso wie früher im Malayischen „Singgora“ genannt, das bedeutet Löwenstadt. Da aber in Thailand auch historisch gesehen niemals Löwen vorkamen, soll sich der Name auf die Form eines Berges bei/in Sonkhla beziehen. 
Singgora wiederum leitet sich von „Singhala“ ab, dem sanskritischen Namen für Songkhla. Auch das heißt Löwenstadt. 
Aus „Singhala“ wurde dann im Laufe der Zeit „Songkhla“.
Dass Sonkhla früher mal „Sanpora“ geheißen hat, war mir neu und findet sich, soweit ich sehe, nur in der von frank_rt gezeigten Tabelle. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wo der Verfasser der Tabelle den Namen gefunden hat. 
Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*probiere es doch einmal unter diesem Link.
https://www.songkran.eu/Deutsche-in-Siam-I.htm
http://www.songkran.eu/Siams-alte-St.ae.dtenamen.htm
*

----------


## Willi Wacker

...was mir dazu einfällt ist...
 ...das ich manchmal glaube die Thais wissen selber nicht wie ihre Städte heissen, genannt werden bzw. geschrieben werden
z.B...
so fuhr ich ...ich glaube das war in 2010...nach *Ban Krut* , das liegt 120 Km nördlich von Chumphon ,
 herrlich am Meer gelegen mit zauberhaftem Stand
auf der Karte stand wie erwähnt *Ban Krut*
auf den Weg dort hin las ich an der Strasse Hinweisschilder und Wegweiser mit verschiedenen Namen dieses Ortes
* Ban Kroot, Ban Kruit, Ban Krut,oder auch  Ban Krud,* 
als wir dann ankamen lasen wir das Ortsschild vor Ort..



.

----------


## Erwin

@frank_rt: diese Seite hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch gefunden -Google sei Dank! Aber die Frage ist, woher stamnmt die Angabe "Sanpora" für Songkhla? Da kann ich bisher nichts finden.

Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*

Fra mauro gibt es auch auf dem Mond.
Er lebte von 1385 † 1459 war ein venezianischer Mönch und Kartograf. 

Position	♁6,08° S, 17° W
Durchmesser	97 km

Fra Mauro und Umgebung 
*

----------


## frank_rt

*
Das habe ich zu deiner Frage erfahren.
Das war meine Frage 
Mich würde einmal interessieren wieso   Sonkhla früher mal „Sanpora“ geheißen hat. Das habe ich nirgens gefunden.

Das stammt aus dem Malaiischen (Löwenstadt), siehe auch der Stadtstaat Singapur (Singapura).ammt 

Aber ich nehme mal an das ist nichts neues für dich.

*

----------


## frank_rt

*
Geografisch könnte das ja hinkommen. Es ist ja nicht weit von Malaysia entfernt.

*

----------

